# wtvh 5 in Syracuse



## geereed (Mar 8, 2007)

wtvh 5 in syracuse not working for me. Just got the hd channels now i want to see the football game and its just a black screen. Anybody else having the same problem


----------



## geereed (Mar 8, 2007)

Never mind directv just put up sign saying they are aware of the problem.



geereed said:


> wtvh 5 in syracuse not working for me. Just got the hd channels now i want to see the football game and its just a black screen. Anybody else having the same problem


----------



## HDTVFreak07 (Sep 12, 2007)

geereed said:


> Never mind directv just put up sign saying they are aware of the problem.


I received no signal OTA for that channel last night. They must have been down altogether.


----------



## pjsauter (Jan 6, 2008)

According to the WTVH website:



> We are experiencing technical issues with our over-the-air digital signal. This does not effect all other CBS 5 WTVH signals including channel positions 5 and 855 on Time Warner Cable.


Hasn't been on since Sunday. Missed a bunch of recordings.

D* seems to be giving us the network feed for non-local content, at least (thank you!). Anybody know if that's something they need to get permission from the lo-cal station (or FCC) to do? Or can they just do it on their own.


----------

